# Spoo Christmas Cheer



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

more please! LOL


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_We're having fun! And, so are they! Oh! Forgot to mention that there was a wonderful blind man who played his little electric organ for us while we sang!!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_La, la, la, la.....jingle, jingle, jingle bells! After three hours, everyone was pooped but quite content. They all crashed on the floor of the last room we visited! LOL_


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

I can't tell you how moved I am by your pictures... my dad fell a couple of weeks ago and fractured his hip - he's been in a lot of pain and taking a lot of medicine. When I told him we would bring Smurfy & L.E. Belle to see him through the window (they're not therapy dogs, yet) he teared up. It meant so much to him... What a wonderful thing you are doing! I loved picture number 5... the hand petting your puppy. It's true - worth a thousand words...the heart is never too old to love a dog...


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Spoofer said:


> I can't tell you how moved I am by your pictures... my dad fell a couple of weeks ago and fractured his hip - he's been in a lot of pain and taking a lot of medicine. When I told him we would bring Smurfy & L.E. Belle to see him through the window (they're not therapy dogs, yet) he teared up. It meant so much to him... What a wonderful thing you are doing! I loved picture number 5... the hand petting your puppy. It's true - worth a thousand words...the heart is never too old to love a dog...


_Thank you so much for sharing that with us. 

Our mother was a resident there for over a year with Alzheimer's and she passed a few weeks ago. It was a peaceful, blessed passing and we are very happy for her. We brought our spoos nearly every week to visit since they were puppies and we will continue to do this. They are not officially therapy dogs yet but we will be going for the CGC's as soon as we can do it. We want to be able to bring them to other facilities as well.

So sorry to hear about your dad. I hope he recovers completely and soon!_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Well, now for me to add the pics that were of my guys interacting. Ok, I have to say, I couldn't get the pics black color to come out right... Grace IS gray... the first pic I am putting on shows her real color (obviously not a pic from this visit) but for some reason Deb's camera had her come out a kinda purple color...LOL... did the best I could. Need to get Deb's photo program...lol. 

Anyway, we had the most moving and enjoyable time. We know our Mom was with us and she was enjoying what we were doing too! It was a complete joy for Deb, myself AND the dogs to go back to the nursing home and do this!!!

All the dogs behaved superbly and enjoyed kissing the people and being pet! True ambassadors of the breed!


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

This is an absolutely heartwarming thing to see...ahh, I'm tearing up a bit!

It's just so wonderful to see these things. The residents must have been very happy to have your beautiful packs visiting them all dolled up in their Christmas outfits.

Last month my great grandmother passed away at the hospital, and my grandfather is currently residing in a nursing home and is not doing to well. His kidneys have failed and he is diabetic. He can longer walk or move his arm too much. It's heartbreaking to see his condition deteriorate, I would be moved to tears if somebody took time to let their pack visit and bring a little joy into their lives.

I am sure everyone appreciated your kindness and Christmas spirit! Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok, if you twist my arm, I'll add some more. LOL

In these pics, Chantel was soooo great! She was very gentle and got into the beds (only with those that wanted it and would not get hurt by her being against them) and she just so enjoyed it and hugged right up to them!

Grace visited this gentleman that was paralyzed, she "gave" him a candy cane (his wife actually took it out for him) and them gave him a kiss... Deb missed that shot...lol. Deb did a fantastic job of catching many great shots but you can't get them all...lol. THEN, Chantel went up to see him and climbed in and kissed and snuggled him.. this man enjoyed it immensely and WHAT A SENSE OF HUMOR he has!!! He made us laugh a lot!!!

Deb and I could not have been more proud of our pack nor more happy with our visit there!!! 


Oppps... forgot to put the pic I said I was of Grace showing her color...lol... Me Bad.. I put it on last here.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh, more, more, more...Those photos were so wonderful. Showed love and caring and how much the residents appreciated this Christmas cheer. Thank you so much for sharing these photos with us. Will never tire of seeing them.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_ahhhhh....you will have to wait until later today! It is 4:23 a.m. and I think I am waaaaayyyyyyy past my bedtime....LOL! Goodnight!
_


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok...MORE....LOL.

These dogs wore their "costumes" like troopers for 3 hours of visiting and were willing to give kisses and allow petting like troopers! Grace carried the dog paw stocking around her neck and had to walk with it dangling in front of her legs and never once made a fuss about it. The residents, of course, lit up and waited with hands stretched out for their turn to pet and hug the dogs. Of course, there were a few residents that were afraid of dogs/or just didn't want to have them near them and we respected their wishes and kept the dogs away from them. 

You will see the "dog paw stocking" very well in one of these pics as a resident reaches in for her candy cane.  Oh... we did have some "technical difficulties" occasionally with the head attire...lol...Ivy especially... her hat would fall forward sometimes and she would be blinded. One time, as we were leaving a room, we didn't realized her hat had slipped forward again and she walked into the door (opened) and stopped dead and stood there not knowing what to do.... she never fussed or complained, just stood there and tried to move forward but couldn't... everyone in the room was laughing so hard at her. Of course, I did fix her hat. But Deb did take a pic at one of the occasions which I put on here.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

NOW, it is definitely time to go to bed!!!!! Hope everyone enjoys the pics half as much as we enjoyed doing this!!!!!!


----------



## dbrazzil (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, these all are great pics!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You two ladies and your gorgeous pack need to be commended for sure. What a beautiful, kind, generous thing it was for you to do this. I will bet in doing this, you walked out of that nursing home with the best gift either of you will receive all season. Thanks for having hearts this big and this caring!!
Hugs to all of your sweet Santa's helpers!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OMG you two !
These are wonderful ! This is the true meaning of Christmas. I have tears in my eyes as I look at these Thank you for making such a happy day for these precious people ! Post as many of these as you can I will never tire of seeing them! Thank you ! 
And Merry Christmas!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Wonderful pictures, bless you and your dogs!

<3


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, so caring,warm and very heartfelt. Bless you and the gang for lifting the spirits of all the people who my need a big furry hug.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words, but I have to say, Deb and I walked out with the most precious gift we could get.... the absolute joy of making these people smile, laugh and some cry. Some joined us in the songs when we sang to them in their rooms (yes, Deb and I both are members of our Church Choir..have been since children... so we both can sing.. we didn't twinge anyone's ears....LOL) and it just makes our hearts swell to give them that few moments of happiness. When we got done and were tired and knew the dogs had given all they could for the night, we were so on cloud nine that we actually trotted down all the hallways on the way out, letting the dog's bells jingle, singing Jingle Bells. It is in giving that you receive the BEST GIFT!!! It is not material but sure makes you feel like nothing in the world can.

And, as I say 'thank you' for your kind words, I do so in politeness as Deb and I don't feel special for doing this, we feel blessed that we are able to do this.

We wish everyone on here a VERY MERRY and Heartfelt CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

These pictures are absolutely adorable, I am so in love with them! It's so sweet to see the residents enjoying the company of their furry visitors, you two do such a great thing taking the pups there!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I got some more together today after getting a few hours sleep...LOL. I am going to make a DVD to Christmas music to give to the nursing facility to share with the families. Billy had a hat mishap in this series too!! LOL The gentleman the eighth photo looks like he is scowling but he was actually singing HO HO HO with us! So cute!!


_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

THAT is remarkable. You and your sister should sleep well knowing what joy you have brought to the hearts of those people! Bless you Spoospirit and Jestersmom. FANTASTIC!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_and some more.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I have never seen such a loving bunch of poodles in my life but am sure glad we were blessed with them!
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_AND.....THE END! Can't wait to go again!

It sure was awfully quiet in the care on the way home. I wonder why!? LOL
_


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh my gosh those pictures made me cry!!! To see the joy, the love and pur enjoyment that these older folks are feeling is just amazing. You are a wonderful person for doing this!!! 
I used tot ake my older terrier mix to a senior home and thoroughly enjoyed it. I think i will have to get Mister involved in it soon! I know a lot of senior homes dont allow dogs so its a real treat when these people can pet and love on a dog again! A lot of folks have to give their precious pups to a family member and i just remember how happy the people were to see my dog and to pet her.
Thank you for being such a kind person! God bless you!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ahhh...we do it for the same reason that you did; to bring joy and happiness to those who no longer have all of the things that made their lives special to them. We here about many former dogs that had to be given up when the resident was admitted to the nursing home and the stories are always heartbreaking. It is the very least we can do to bring our furbabies in to give them love and happy memories.

Believe me, it is Dianne, I, and the spoos who leave with the gift in our hearts!
_


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I bet you are ,,,,these are the kind of stories that make me smile and cry at the same time. The good and the love that you and your poos are spreading ..
Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Ahhh...we do it for the same reason that you did; to bring joy and happiness to those who no longer have all of the things that made their lives special to them. We here about many former dogs that had to be given up when the resident was admitted to the nursing home and the stories are always heartbreaking. It is the very least we can do to bring our furbabies in to give them love and happy memories.
> 
> Believe me, it is Dianne, I, and the spoos who leave with the gift in our hearts
> 
> I am sure you have plans and do not need my input, but when my Grandma was in a nursing home, Valentines day was a huge deal for these folks. Maybe that could be your next Spoo Love Trek!_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well, thank you for that suggestion! That has some huge potential!!

Input is always welcome and we look for it here so keep inputting.
_


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

Spoospirit,
I have looked at these pictures over and over again today. What a selfless act of pure love from you and your dogs to those lovely people. May God's blessings rain down on you and your family this Christmas Season. You and your spoos are Angels!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Excellent idea Arreau! We will have to look into "decking out" the spoos in valentine attire after Christmas is over. No problem with suggestions. We love input, that is why we love the forum! Lots to learn from others, lots to share, lots to give back. Thanks for the idea.. I am sure Deb and I will do that! AND, of course, you will have to put up with tons of pics again...lol.

Alicia, Thank you! Spoospirit and I never refuse God's blessings...  And I am sure our spoos don't either! But, I have to say that we were blessed just by doing this.


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

You ladies and your spoos do such wonderful things for others, it is very refreshing to see such kind acts being done, especially at this time of year. I bet you could surely feel the presense of your beautiful mother there. I'm sure she was there smiling at her loving daughters and beautiful poodles doing what they seem to do best, bringing love to others.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

FUZBUTZ said:


> You ladies and your spoos do such wonderful things for others, it is very refreshing to see such kind acts being done, especially at this time of year. I bet you could surely feel the presense of your beautiful mother there. I'm sure she was there smiling at her loving daughters and beautiful poodles doing what they seem to do best, bringing love to others.


That is funny you say this.... Deb and I both spoke of how we felt her with us and how full we felt inside. I know my heart was so full of my Mom that I felt I would burst with it. I felt her love and presence and I felt extremely peaceful. I wondered if it would bother me going back there with our poodles and not have her to visit with and take around with us, but it was totally the opposite! 
Thank you. Our Mom was a beautiful, loving lady and I know now that we will feel her with us till the day that we die.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_You got it exactly right, Fuzbutz. We spoke frequently about how mom must be smiling down at us and saying what she always said: Those are my girls! LOL We feel here everywhere and love that new feeling. She was and is our strength and the best role model we could possibly have hoped for. She gave to her church and her community throughout her lives while raising five children and taught us to do the same._


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _Thank you so much for sharing that with us.
> 
> Our mother was a resident there for over a year with Alzheimer's and she passed a few weeks ago. It was a peaceful, blessed passing and we are very happy for her. We brought our spoos nearly every week to visit since they were puppies and we will continue to do this. They are not officially therapy dogs yet but we will be going for the CGC's as soon as we can do it. We want to be able to bring them to other facilities as well.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your dad. I hope he recovers completely and soon!_


I am so sorry for your loss. One is never really ready to lose a parent. It sounds like your mother was surrounded by love, though, and in a wonderful place...

What great dogs you have! So sweet that none protested the hats and bells! I tried to put antlers on my puppy, and he just wanted to eat them 

I'm looking forward to Valentine's pictures!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

jester's mom said:


> Excellent idea Arreau! We will have to look into "decking out" the spoos in valentine attire after Christmas is over. No problem with suggestions. We love input, that is why we love the forum! Lots to learn from others, lots to share, lots to give back. Thanks for the idea.. I am sure Deb and I will do that! AND, of course, you will have to put up with tons of pics again...lol.
> 
> Alicia, Thank you! Spoospirit and I never refuse God's blessings...  And I am sure our spoos don't either! But, I have to say that we were blessed just by doing this.


Are you kidding? Put up with the pictures? I have looked at them 10 times today and they touched me each time. I cannot wait to see your firkids decked out in hearts and flowers!!!!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Spoofer said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. One is never really ready to lose a parent. It sounds like your mother was surrounded by love, though, and in a wonderful place...
> 
> What great dogs you have! So sweet that none protested the hats and bells! I tried to put antlers on my puppy, and he just wanted to eat them
> 
> I'm looking forward to Valentine's pictures!


Ummmm, well, lol, at first they were not thrilled. They did not go crazy or anything but they did rub their heads against another dog or their paw to try (and a few times succeed) to remove their hats, but after being replaced each time and walking around they just accepted it as part of what they were going to do. 

I DO have to agree with you, one is never ready to lose their parent. I have to say, as our Mom was slowly slipping from us during the last two days, I felt like a child again. Emotionally I wanted to engulf my Mom in my arms and tell her not to go, the ache inside of me was so encompassing, but my mind would remind me that this was her time, it was not mine, it was what she had prayed for, it was her release from Alzheimer's and living in the nursing home, it was her time for peace. So, as part of me cried out for her to stay, the other part was glad for her. It was extremely bitter sweet. But, in her passing, she gave us a gift we didn't expect. The gift of inner peace that she is well, that she will always be with us. Deb and I have talked about this a lot since her passing, both of us found we feel the same, we have this inner calmness and peace that is beyond what we ever felt. We feel her with us always. I know this may sound preachy and I don't intend it to be, sorry if it sounds that way. 

You know, it was because of our Mom that Deb and I got poodles. She saw one and was enthralled and wanted one, but, of course, she was in the nursing home and could not, so we got it and called it hers, and in her mind it was. And then we ended up LOVING this breed and they were so perfect for going to the nursing home, perfect car travelers, perfect for everything we needed/wanted to do, we ended up with our crew. We would take all five poodles in the car, put Mom in the passenger front seat, Deb in the back seat (it is my car we use so I drive), and the poodles would spread out between the rest of the back seat and the way back area (subaru outback). Our Mom LOVED it!!  And we would drive around so Mom could get out and see the country side and have sun light and fresh air. We would stop somewhere, take Mom out in her wheal chair, take all five poodles out on their leads and push Mom around. I have never met a breed that was so tractable as the poodle is. POODLES RULE!!!!! LOL


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

How wonderful! This makes me so happy to see!

My grandma was in a nursing home at her end, and would have loved for someone to bring in their poodles/dogs! (She was a poodle fan, herself.) I mean, grandkids coming to visit jusssst isn't the same kind of joy that you get from loving on a dog and a dog loving on you. Not that she didn't love us visiting, and we loved to come, too!

I so wish that someone had done what you guys did, because I am sure the residents loved it... and can really tell by the pictures! Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I just love the pics and what a wonderful treat you gave those people for Christmas. Like everyone said, thanks for giving back with your beautiful babies. They seem to really enjoy it...ecspecially little Chantel. She is soo cute crawling up in the beds and snuggling with people. Too sweet!


----------



## Spoofer (Sep 12, 2009)

I don't think that sounds "preachy" at all...my dad is a retired Baptist minister, so it is hard (no, "impossible" actually) to sound "preachy" to me! Since he fell, I have been told that 85% of the elderly that fall and fracture a hip do not survive. He is ready, and at peace, if this is his time - he just doesn't want to leave my mom... I am thrilled that you and your sister have peace in your mother's passing!

I was about to give up on the antlers for the puppies, but I think I'll keep trying - they're so cute! I still want to get a Christmas card out, and I have an idea, if I can get one of the dogs to cooperate! Yes! Poodles do rule! I am constantly amazed with the intelligence, and great personality of these dogs - I can't believe how long it took me to find them!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Are you kidding? Put up with the pictures? I have looked at them 10 times today and they touched me each time. I cannot wait to see your firkids decked out in hearts and flowers!!!!


_
Having trouble finding clothes for standards for Valentine's Day and patterns for them as well. Any suggestions? I can sew.
_


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Just looking again and enjoying the photos. It makes me feel good to see them!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Well, then. We have given two gifts this fine Christmas season. One to the lovely people at the nursing home and one to those on the Poodle Forum who's lives they have touched as well. I am so happy._


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, it truly is a gift of Love. I cry sweet tears each time I see them and my heart is full of joyous wonder for those people. I have decided that I would be just like the lady that reached out to Chantel with such a big happy smile. It was neat to see that Chantel got to lay down beside her. 

I don't know what I would do without my poodle beside me! What a sight and sound it must have been with 5 spoos, christmas bells, and singing.

If Zulee does well with the CGC test, I would consider going on to therapy work. Seeing the smiles you put on their faces was absolutely magical.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I think you have found one of the very best things that can be done with your poodles bringing joy to the hearts of others. What an unselfish wonderful thing to do. God bless you for it.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

omg you made me cry! so awesome! your dogs are wonderful! just to see the expression on the resident's faces next to that soft fluff! priceless!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

was that taffy with fer head on the bed in several pics? these pics should be publishedc in a book - other poodle owners should think about doin this - its so wonderful! i just can'y say enough and this is wity one hand since i just got mt otyher shoulder replacecd lol love all you guys!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Pamela said:


> was that taffy with fer head on the bed in several pics? these pics should be publishedc in a book - other poodle owners should think about doin this - its so wonderful! i just can'y say enough and this is wity one hand since i just got mt otyher shoulder replacecd lol love all you guys!



_OMG, Pamela. You must be hurting! I hope you will be better after this. You did fine for typing one handed.

That is really kind of you to say that. I wouldn't even know where to begin to publish but Dianne is actually a writer and maybe she can figure something out. I think the poodle is the prefect breed for doing this type of work. The pay back to yourself in knowing that you have brightened someone else's life cannot be measured.

That was actually Chantel who wanted to get in bed with everyone! LOL She is the only still small enough (barely) to get in bed without causing anyone pain. We always ask if they are ok to have her in bed with them. One woman had to refuse because she had just had surgery but was thrilled to be able to pet the dogs over her bed rail!_


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _OMG, Pamela. You must be hurting! I hope you will be better after this. You did fine for typing one handed.
> 
> That is really kind of you to say that. I wouldn't even know where to begin to publish but Dianne is actually a writer and maybe she can figure something out. I think the poodle is the prefect breed for doing this type of work. The pay back to yourself in knowing that you have brightened someone else's life cannot be measured.
> 
> That was actually Chantel who wanted to get in bed with everyone! LOL She is the only still small enough (barely) to get in bed without causing anyone pain. We always ask if they are ok to have her in bed with them. One woman had to refuse because she had just had surgery but was thrilled to be able to pet the dogs over her bed rail!_


so very dear - i totally agree about the poodles - not only their personality but they are so soft to the touch - its awonderful thing that you do!

going stir crazy right now - seems anything i like to do needs two hands! lol waa mty babies need attention! lol


----------



## blackcurls (Dec 15, 2009)

fantastic pics and what beautiful spoos. They just give and give and what a great visit for the residents.


----------

